# tower trax 7-17-10



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

me and a few of my buddies r gna make a trip down to tower trax this comming weekend and was jus wandering if anybody was gna be ther and how is the riding down ther. would really like to meet up wit sme of my fellow mimbrs.


----------



## DSCZ71 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey man, i recently talked to you on highlifter about getting together sometime to ride. Im went to tower trax last weekend and im going back this weekend too. We should definitely meet up and ride togather Saturday.

Tower trax is an awesome park. Its 2600 acres, i didnt even ride it all last weekend. They have great trails with some nasty holes and good play pits as well. Looking forward to meeting up with yall. I will send you a PM with my number.


----------



## engine-man (Mar 31, 2010)

If I were you'll I would find some other place to ride. We had five bikes out there last weekend spent 20 bucks to get in an turned around an left after two hours. Way too much dust, the few holes they got to play in or just plain gummy mudd with no water in them, roots and stumps in every hole that you either get hung up on or end up braking an axle or something. this place sucks durning the summer it might be better in the winter but when is starts to dry up it sucks.


----------



## DSCZ71 (Jul 14, 2010)

^ say what?? Sounds like you did not ride the blue trail, or the yellow trail for that matter. Sure, there are a few holes with just water or just thick mud with no water, maybe 10 percent of them. Most of the holes I went through had a good bit of water on top of good "mud riding mud". I think it's a great park with a little of everything. I would say about half of the holes had some roots in them, but I didn't see it to be a problem. Keep your wheelspeed down In the ones with roots and you won't break anything. It does get a little dusty on some of the trails and main road, but what do you expect when it has t rained in awhile. They do have a water truck that sprays water on the main roads to help keep the dust down. I rode out there all day last Saturday and had a blast.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

can't satisfy everyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

ive been to tower trax a quite a few times and when you go you DEFINATLY have to hit the blue trail. it starts right where you pay to go ride. BUT i will have to agree with engine-man, the dust is a killer out there. if it hasnt rained in a while the main roads will kill you with dust. just have to go really slow and try to stay from behind people. if you are riding behind someone give them a good cushion to ride in front of you or you will get covered in dust. the blue trail is really good and almost all the holes are mud holes, some dont have to much water but do still have some water. and for many holes you just have to work through them. but its a good place to ride and a good place to expierience. some people dont like it and some people love it. just have to go and get your own opinion of the place. and like someone once said, "if you scared to get ya bike dirty, keep it in the garage". if your not scared then let the good times roll:rockn:


----------



## DSCZ71 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well put BF504!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

DSCZ71 said:


> Hey man, i recently talked to you on highlifter about getting together sometime to ride. Im went to tower trax last weekend and im going back this weekend too. We should definitely meet up and ride togather Saturday.
> 
> Tower trax is an awesome park. Its 2600 acres, i didnt even ride it all last weekend. They have great trails with some nasty holes and good play pits as well. Looking forward to meeting up with yall. I will send you a PM with my number.


that sounds good to me and yes we will deffinately have to ride saturday. we r leaving the house bout 5 in the morning so we should be ther no later than 9 that morning. jus shoot me a pm and give me ur info so we can meet up


----------



## DSCZ71 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cool deal, that all sounds good. We should be there right around the same time.

PM sent.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Isn't this place in se la, never been but sounds like a possibly for the mimb ride


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

It is in fluker, La. http://towertrax.com/


----------

